# ammo question



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I shoot off the back porch quite a bit I have been using 5.56 62GN for the 1-7 twist barrle 

I drop down to a cheaper ammo like 223 55gn how much would that effect the shot?

Please keep in mind I only shoot 100 yards I use a standared M-4 AR

I can also find some 223 in a 62gn would that be the best?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Set up a target and find out. Every rifle has it's likes and dislikes.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

55gn rounds are recommended in longer twist barrels, like 1/9 and 1/12.
In 1/7 twist barrels, heavier rounds generally do better.

That said, at 100yds, you'll hit what you want to hit either way.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good advise. I would buy one 20 round box and see. If satisfied stack it high, stack it deep.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Dropping down from 62 to 55 gr. in a 1-7 twist barrel shouldn't create a huge difference in accuracy yet it will be there. Best case scenario you groups will open up slightly. A gusting crosswind has the potential to open up your groups more than changing between 62 and 55 gr. bullet weights. 

A lot of bandwidth has been devoted to this topic, yet if the difference is you buy 55 gr and practice more as opposed to buying 62 gr and practicing less. I'd say buy the 55 gr practice more and don't worry about the slight difference in group size.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If you can tell the difference at 100 yards you are WAY younger and better at it then I ever was. Not in an AR platform.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I shoot off the back porch quite a bit I have been using 5.56 62GN for the 1-7 twist barrle
> 
> I drop down to a cheaper ammo like 223 55gn how much would that effect the shot?
> 
> ...


I agree with Chipper, set up a target and find out.

IMHO if this is a gun you are going to count on if the SHTF, you really need to know what ammo it likes, what it doesn't, if it shoots 55 & 62 grain completely differently and how that changes your zero on your optics or irons.

Experimentation is FUN!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

100 yards not much different your zero will have a slightly larger group but at 100Yards you will shoot just fine. Difference has a bit more with how it act when it hits flesh


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Over the counter Bushmaster Varminter 24 inch barrel 1 in 9 twist / Vortex Viper 6.5 X 20 scope 5.56 / 69 grain handloads in Lake city brass with Nosler HPBT custom comps pushed by H4895... .278 group at 100 yards...tad over 1/4 inch repeatable time after time!...I can drop as low as 40 grain Nosler Varmageddons with a half inch group.









1 in 7 likes heavy bullets usually...Try heavier bullets instead of lighter...you may be suprised!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If I drop back to a 223 but still use the heavy bullet think I would be better off ?

By the way what would be the ideal twist for the 223 55gn?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I must remember not to take that shortcut through your back yard, budgetprepp-n.


----------

